
Anti-vaccine advocates appointed to Minnesota autism council - xvilka
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/anti-vaccine-advocates-appointed-to-minnesota-autism-council-after-measles-outbreak/
======
kazinator
Does there need to be something called "Minnesota autism council" at all?

~~~
zimpenfish
> State senator Jim Abeler formed the MN Autism Council last fall to address
> issues surrounding autism, including “treatment, educational options,
> employment opportunities, independent living, and more.”

Sounds like it, yes. What would you suggest? Abandoning them?

